
Chaos Engineering for People Systems – Dave Rensin (Google) - tammybutow
https://speakerdeck.com/chaosconf/keynote-chaos-engineering-for-people-systems
======
tammybutow
Dave explains that companies are a system of human microservices. D

ave suggested four experiments to run in a company, to test the company’s
resiliency. The experiments were to simulate an employee being unexpectedly
out of the office, to simulate latency in communications, to simulate people
getting information that may be inaccurate, and to simulate an existential
emergency for the company.

These ideas were a lot of fun, and it was interesting to see the kinds of
experiments we perform on computing systems applied to people.

“Companies are distributed systems. Most of the complexity comes from the
humans, not the machines.” - Dave Rensin

Dave even encouraged the idea of giving out unreliable and incorrect
information to people on your team... " "constructively devious" : )

